# "Musicality" (fastness) of SB12+ vs PB12-NSD



## Mikkel (Jan 4, 2009)

I have only noticed few comments on this topic. Knowing people have already commented a bit on the topic forgive me that I raise it again - but I need more answers 

Here is my question: How much of a difference is there in "tightness" between the SB12+ and the PB12-NSD? This concern is mainly raised because I listen to a lot of classical music where the subwoofer needs to be able to catch the fast, snappy bass in a symphony orchestra. Precision is what I'm after - within my budget, of course 

It will be used in a 1,519 cu ft room that is treated with 12 broad-band bass-traps (home made; 4-inch thick, 100x60 cm) and a thick carpet on the floor. The traps are placed in the four corners as well as on the primary reflection points (at the side walls and the rear wall).

My preference is towards the PB12-NSD because it extends as low as it does - which is nice for organ-music and more modern classical music with its very broad sound spectrum (if that is the word to use?). Let's not forget, the extended bass is nice for movies as well! 
However, I'm wondering if the PB12-NSD lacks precision compared to the SB12+? Slight differences I can live with but if it is significant... well.

So, I was wondering if any of you could provide some input? Your help is much appreciated


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

All of SVS subs are very musicale, driver speed is not much of an issue anymore and I would not worry about how fast a sub reacts to certain types of music. I own the PB13U and it sounds fantastic with classical and Jazz.


----------



## thirsty ear (Mar 24, 2009)

I have the same problem. I have always liked the sound of sealed subs, both in home and in my truck. I grew up with my dads Martin Logan electrostatics, and they have a 10” sealed sub in each base of the towers. I have listened to cheap ported subs in other people’s house and they always sounded bloated and slow with lots of distortion. When watching movies and listening to techno music I loved the pressure wave that hit my chest. I would sit 6 feet away from the speakers. 

I was sold on the velodyne minivee 10 but after some research I have decided on the SB12-plus. The SB12-plus goes lower and louder then the velo, but after reading further I feel like I may be missing something when watching movies if I do not buy a ported sub. However I also know the driver in the SB12-plus is better and the controls on the amp are better then the PB12-NSD. So will I be missing accuracy and clean bass if I go with the PB12-NSD?

So I am stuck and can not decided between the SB12-Plus or PB12-NSD.

Also because I live in Alaska the shipping is, well painful. So because of the size of the SB12-plus I will be spending 100 dollars difference towards the sub not shipping.

$791.31 for the PB12-NSD shipped

$782.18 for the SB12-plus shipped

I do not care about how much room the sub takes up. 
The room I will putting sub in will be 3800^3 feet or less. 
The main purpose of the sub will be for movie LFE effects. 
I do plan on buying a second sub down the road and they will be placed near field. 

My logic tells me to go with the PB12-NSD but my gut gives me second thoughts about leaving sealed sub design.


----------



## robbroy (Oct 19, 2006)

thirsty ear said:


> The main purpose of the sub will be for movie LFE effects.


In a 3800 cubic foot room, there's your answer. I think you'll be mighty surprised how good the PB12-NSD is for music.

I own both, BTW.

-Robb


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

thirsty ear said:


> I do not care about how much room the sub takes up.
> The room I will putting sub in will be 3800^3 feet or less.
> The main purpose of the sub will be for movie LFE effects.
> My logic tells me to go with the PB12-NSD but my gut gives me second thoughts about leaving sealed sub design.


If you haven't done so, I suggest you go to the SVS site and compare graphs between the two. The PB12-NSD goes deeper. Movies like "The Dark Knight" and "Slumdog Millionaire" have a lot of sub 30hz content that just sounds insane with my PB12-NSD even at moderate levels. I've had to add strip insulation to the doors in my HT to help control the rattle!

I hold that fundamental design (sealed vs ported) is less important than the proper execution of that design. Also, the "sloppiness" that you've heard in ported subs in the past may very well have been a function of the environment as much as the speaker. Since both are built by SVS I think you can be assured that either will be a winner!

Doug


----------

